# Ship's Anchor Build



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

Finally, our anchor for our Pirate's Cove Haunt is finished... and here's the tutorial on how it was made.




Hope you enjoy it.
PS. Due to the premature death of our old camcorder, we were also getting used to our NEW camera, thus some of the less-than-stellar focus shot.
I don't recommend Panasonic camcorders.  RIP (Rest In Pieces).


----------

